

Airtel accused of injecting 'suspicious' code to track users' browsing habits - giis
http://www.digit.in/telecom/airtel-inserting-code-in-web-pages-to-spy-on-users-26290.html

======
ashishchaudhary
Here is the 'Anchor.js' being injected into the page. There is nothing
malicious in the code. I can't comment on why this is injected in the first
place.

[http://jenson.in/0x22b/hax17_jmj.php](http://jenson.in/0x22b/hax17_jmj.php)

~~~
giis
Nice, I'm not sure what's going on there.. But considering the fact someone
getting threaten by the company,there must be something with this script :D

